# Raw diet



## beccalopas (Jan 12, 2015)

I've been hearing a lot about the raw diet (or even cooked meat diet) lately. I have a 7 month old boy, weighing in about 60-65lbs. Currently he is on only kibble, but he has dry skin and itches a lot. He also has a VERY sensitive stomach, any change in food will make him sick. Can anyone tell me their opinions on the raw diet and how to go about it if I decide to start Sampson on it? (Also on the half kibble, half raw diet)


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If you want to try something "in between," you can look into The Honest Kitchen's Preference base mix to which you add your own meat (raw or cooked), about half and half. You add water to the base mix to reconstitute the base mix, and then add your meat.


----------



## JoanMcM (Dec 5, 2013)

My dog has been on raw for 2 years. She has done great. The most noticeable difference on raw is the coat and especially their teeth. Her teeth are pearly white, not tartar whatsoever at 4 years of age. She never had skin allergy problems. When she was on regular dog food she would flake on some brands.


----------



## hXcBarry (Feb 6, 2015)

Becca I too had that issue with my now 7 month gsd Dory. She was itchy ect. I tried no grains diffrent protien dry foods to no avail. I switched to the raw diet gradually over a week or two and there are so many benifits but my little baby had the same issues with her stomache. I used a dog probiotic and she also gets a greek yogurt cottage cheese veggie mix every breakfast to help with digestion. I recommend the probiotic atleast the first month or so. Its kind of expensive but well worth it. No diarrhea. Its about $50 for 180 at pet smart if one is local to you. 2 once a day should help Sampsons irritable tummy out.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

For sensitive stomachs, along with the a probiotic or digestive enzymes, your dog maybe find it easier to digest the preground mixes until he is settled onto the diet. This way he doesn't have to work so hard to digest the bone.


----------

